# Hello ! Kittiy



## westman (Jul 21, 2005)

^.^


----------



## bumsrmyfriends (Jul 21, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## forgottenskies (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow i really like this one, the black and white was ana wesome effect!


----------



## Calliope (Jul 21, 2005)

forgottenskies said:
			
		

> Wow i really like this one, the black and white was ana wesome effect!


 
I agree...  I'm not usually too keen on black & white but I think it really works well in this photo!


----------

